# Hooks for Hunger: Charity Walleye Tournament



## alshorefish25 (Jun 18, 2013)

*On Saturday July 6th*, the City of Avon Lake Parks and Recration department, along with a small group of fisherman are hosting the first annual Hooks for Hunger Charity Walleye Tournament. All proceeds to the tournament will be going to benefit CRS, Community Resource Services, located in Avon Lake, and serving both Avon and Avon Lake, with food pantry or different activities for families in need. 

You can launch anywhere on Lake Erie starting at 6 AM, but must be back at Miller Road Boat Launch in Avon Lake by 2 PM to check in your fish. 5 longest walleyes will be awarded the top prize. Cost is $25 a person, unlimited people on the boat, but 6 rod maximum. There is also a big walleye and big sheephead bonus for $25 more for each category. There will be a dinner following and raffle prizes. 

The group has put together some amazing prizes packages and raffle prizes. 

You can go to the Avon Lake Parks and Rec. Department webpage and click on events to get a registration form or you can pick one up at Erie Outfitters.



Thanks and remember, not only can you have fun catching some great Lake Erie Walleye, but you will be supporting a great cause.


----------



## alshorefish25 (Jun 18, 2013)

As an FYI, since all proceeds will go to CRS, the group has put together prize packages from: All Pro Stadium, Erie Outfitters, multiple local restaraunts: Wood and Wine, BW3, 2 Bucks, TailGators, Rush Inn, Mark Pi's, we also have prizes donated from Rays Auto, Automotive Specialties, GK Custom Polishing: Car detailing, and many more.


----------

